# borax



## DesertGhost

Hello, I am new to the site and LOVE all the information you all have here. I do have a question about borax. I know some guys love it some guys think its not necessary. Im new at fur handling and trying to get a pelt to market and maybe pay for some gas to keep doing it.

Does anyone have any instructions for the use of borax? Im thinking its just rub it on like you would salt, let it sit for a day (maybe hours, maybe few days?) and scrape the hide again. maybe 1 more series with borax or do I just need to turn the hide and finish drying?

thanks for helping out a newb! I greatly appreciate all the information you all can forward on to me.

desertghost / airon


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the site DG. I'm sure that catcapper, On a call, Or Swampbuck10pt will be able to give you some opinions as they are fur guys. Where you at in AZ. ?


----------



## DesertGhost

Thanks, Im looking forward to info from the guys on here. i live in on the west side of town in avondale.


----------



## youngdon

You are only minutes from me in Goodyear.


----------



## catcapper

Welcome to Predatortalk DesertGhost. I figure your talking about a hide that needs to be putup fur side out such as a bobcat, coyote, fox, ect. All you really have to do is flesh the hide and put it on a fur board fur side in til it starts to dry, but don't let it get stiff. The hide will have a tuff feel to it instead of being limp and will hold its shape off of the board when its ready to turn. Turn the hide and put it back on the board fur side out, front legs in til it drys for a day or so---then off the board and hang it to let it finish drying.

Make sure you debone the tail and split it.

Its kinda hard to discribe to someone the feel of when to turn a hide---you'll just have to learn from doing it a few times.

If you properly flesh your hide, theres no reason to use Borax.


----------



## DesertGhost

catcapper, thank you for the reply. im sure the timing of the flip will take some getting the hang of. but I think I have the idea behind it. use the board, flesh as much as absolutely possible, and stretch on a stretching board. turn, im assuming it will have a slightly tacky feel when getting close to time. the borax itself is a big question though, do I put it on the fleshed side before putting it on the stretching board? or put up on the stretching board and then rub on the borax? then as far as whats left over from the borax, do I need to wash it off or is it fine to leave on?

sorry for all the questions, just getting into trying not to waste a pelt that might be good for something or someone. . .


----------



## hassell

DesertGhost said:


> catcapper, thank you for the reply. im sure the timing of the flip will take some getting the hang of. but I think I have the idea behind it. use the board, flesh as much as absolutely possible, and stretch on a stretching board. turn, im assuming it will have a slightly tacky feel when getting close to time. the borax itself is a big question though, do I put it on the fleshed side before putting it on the stretching board? or put up on the stretching board and then rub on the borax? then as far as whats left over from the borax, do I need to wash it off or is it fine to leave on?
> 
> sorry for all the questions, just getting into trying not to waste a pelt that might be good for something or someone. . .


 He's saying if you dry your furs properly there's no Need to use Borax.


----------



## catcapper

Since you seem so set on using that box of Borax, here's the deal.lol.

For the first application of Borax, you can apply it with your hide on or off the board---I prefer the hide on the board fur side in because its easier to handel being pulled out snug.

With the hide on the board fur side in---take the Borax and rub it onto your hide the same as if you were salting one. Hang the hide on the board from a nail or hook (some Borax will fall off but don't worry about it) Hanging it aids the Borax in drawing moisture since wet areas will want to drain towards the floor.

I about 5-6 hours, scrape the Borax off---put fresh Borax on your hide, turn it fur side out and back on the board.

Before you ship it, try to get as much of the Borax off the pelt. If your selling to a local buyer ask if they care if you powder up a hide. Some outfits don't care if you use the stuff---I deal with a buyer over in the junction, and if he see's signs of Borax on any pelts, he'll hand them right back. Just my







.


----------



## On a call

I might be wrong here Dave. The purpose for people using salt and or borax is to preserve it. First stopping any bacteria from growing, second preventing bugs from getting into it after dried, and third as you mentioned to draw out the moisture. not in this order howeve, kinda backwards.

DG..CC's first method is how most guys do it. Really there is no need in salts. And where you live it is plenty dry. I try to keep the hide at a temperature somewhere around 60 degrees. To warm they dry too fast to cool and they sit and bacteria can start. As CC mentioned split and open up that tail. If you never have done one it is not too hard. I use a item that is designed to for the purpose. However I have used pliers. What you want to do is pull the bone out of the hide. If you are using pliers adjust them so the open part of the working end is large enough to slip over the bone but not over the hide. You then just strip the hide off the bone. It can be tough and if the animal is cold it is tougher. Then take a good sharp knife and on the bottem side of the tail starting at the base cut it open it is easy if your knife is sharp. Some use a gutting hook to open tails this works well to. Just make sure you stay in the middle on the bottom. When done you can pin it open to dry with the rest of your hide.

Good luck and ask if you have quesitons. If you have too many hides to run you can skin and freeze. Just put skin to skin on each animal and roll up. Place it in a plastic bag and pull them out as your boards open up.


----------



## DesertGhost

again, thanks for all the replys guys. I only mention wanting to know how to use the borax because an ol timer keeps telling me how it cleans up the hides and he swears he gets more money for them because they look so good.

another question is the ears, do you guys split the ears? or do you take the time and turn them to flesh them out? seems to me like splitting them would be easier and faster but does it matter to the buyers?


----------



## On a call

CC may have a better suggestion than I do for the ears. You could buy a spliter or just use a dow rod like I do. It is rounded and worked into the area between the cartilage and the skin.

Your old timer maybe talking about using borax while you are fleshing ?? I have heard of guys doing that, at least I think it was borax. It helped taking off the grizzel.

BTW...welcome to the site.....stick around and let us know your stories.


----------



## Toxic

If you are taking the skin to be sold, it needs to be preserved properly. Borax is ok for fish and very small game that is going to be mounted imeadiatly and odor is not a factor. salting removes moisture and also stops bacterial growth. most people want there skins fleshed completely and the ears turned and lips split. You need to cantact your posible buyers to see how they want the animals skinned (case or dorsal) then they will advise on how they want it preserved. salting will be needed to preserve the skin as this is the first step in hide tanning.


----------



## On a call

Thank you Toxic...DG another one of our knowledgeable members.


----------



## DesertGhost

very good. thanks for the info toxic. I will have to look and see who we have close by (phoenix metro area) and see what they are thinking. I know we have a fur sale in Globe every year in Feb I think. will have to check it out too.

Thanks for the welcome. I will stick around. Im a newb at the whole predator chasing game, I have shot coyotes while out deer hunting. just not targeting them directly. I have gone out a few times calling, now Im HOOKED! hopefully I can make enough to offset the cost of the fuel, then its all good!


----------



## On a call

Good shooting DG.


----------

